# Amazon adds 'hundreds' of Paramount movies to Prime.



## Chris Blount

Amazon Instant Video is getting 'hundreds' of Paramount's movies, including both relatively recent movies like _Nacho Libre_ and _Mission: Impossible III_ as well as back catalog titles like _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ and _Clear and Present Danger_.

More *here*.


----------



## Nick

Anyone found a complete list of the added flicks?


----------



## oldschoolecw

Nick said:


> Anyone found a complete list of the added flicks?


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_n_1?rh=n%3A2625373011%2Cp_85%3A2470955011&bbn=2625373011&ie=UTF8&qid=1338568428#/ref=sr_nr_p_n_format_browse-bi_0?rh=n%3A2625373011%2Cp_85%3A2470955011%2Cp_n_format_browse-bin%3A2650306011&bbn=2625373011&ie=UTF8&qid=1338568466&rnid=2650303011 All free views to prime members but no list of newly added


----------

